# Peugeot 306 HDI Engine management light



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi guys, 
Had a quick look on the net but thought I'd ask here,

I have a 2001 306 HDI estate, pulled up at the shops today, and it could have been coincidence, but i'm sure after turning the engine off, it kept going for a couple of seconds.

Anyway, started the car and drove home, engine management light was on and stayed on. Car is not in limp home mode, drives as perfect as it always does. 

Can you reset the management light on these by disconnecting the battery for a set amount of time or anything like that?

I'm guessing the answer might be to go and get the diags done at a garage at the cost of £75 to see what the problem is? Blummin pain as its Bank Holiday and I really need the car tomorrow (600 miles to do in it)

Take it advice would be not to drive it too far until it was checked?

Thanks


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

i had the same problem with mine, fuel pressure regulator. Almost definitely. Basically it blocks with dirt and jams so it can't cut the fuel off then the engine keeps going!
Take it out and give it a clean in some thinners or something along those lines. Is free to do and usually does the trick.

the light will disappear after a few starts of the engine


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Buy a cheap obd lead off ebay, it'll save you chucking money at it hand over fist. there are a number of things it could be. if you need a high pressure pump, a lift pump or a fuel rail pressure sensor give me a shout I'm about to stick them on ebay. I had a dicky lift pump relay on my van that tested good, but would intermittantly go high resistance while driving leading me to change expensive parts unnecessarily. It could be the relay on yours especially with it running on, as the relay also feeds the ecu and sensors.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, 
Looks like it possibly is the fuel pressure regulator, this has been mention by a few now.

The light was not on this morning, happy days! 

Then i've just popped out again a few times, got back and the car ran for around 2 seconds after key out, light stayed on again!. :wall:

Please can someone tell me where the Fuel pressure regulator is located on the engine so I can try cleaning it? Not great with diesel engines!

Also does it pull off / bolt off etc and whats the best way to clean. Will give it a go tonight.

Thanks


----------

